#  > Telecomunicações >  > Cisco >  >  Não Consigo fazer o Break para entrar em Rommon

## mastellaro

Bom dia pessoal, me ajudem aqui.

Não estou conseguindo dar um break key para entrar em modo Rommon no meu Roteador Cisco 3745.
Alguem sabe se tem alguma manha (deve ter)?

Tentei pelo TeraTerm e Putty. 

Tentei os comandos CTRL + B, CTRL + Break, CTRL + Pause, CTRL + Backspace, ALT +B, todos juntos, e nada...
Tentei os comandos especiais do Putty e Tera Term também, mas sem sucesso.

----------


## patriciomartins

Bom dia

tenta com essas combinações

https://www.cisco.com/c/pt_br/suppor.../12818-61.html

e tenta trocar o layout do teclado para inglês

----------


## mastellaro

> Bom dia
> 
> tenta com essas combinações
> 
> https://www.cisco.com/c/pt_br/suppor.../12818-61.html
> 
> e tenta trocar o layout do teclado para inglês


opa! obrigado pela resposta amigo. 

Valeu

----------

